# How to enlarge this animated gif



## bicycle bill (Jul 11, 2003)

OK. I give up. I need help to find a way to enlarge this animated gif. I like it very much but it is entirely too small. I tried three programs but none worked. I am a cat person and i think it is rather cute


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

bicycle bill,

You can resize it at this web site:

http://www.gifworks.com/

Just go to *File > File Open* and upload the image. Then resize it and save.

Here's an example:


----------



## bicycle bill (Jul 11, 2003)

Thanks Ratboy but that is the first site i went to. I was hoping to enlarge it without the ragged fur which i don't see in the original size.


----------



## Wolfeymole (Jun 18, 2005)

Not trying to be funny BB but you won't see the raggy fur when the pic is smaller will you?
Good advice from Ratty and check my posts from LD and Big-K.
:up: 
Wolfey


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy

unfortunately it's very dificult to enlargen a small gif which has minimal digital info to begin with...

grab the original, enlarge it to the size you want then edit each frame with an animation program

buck


----------



## bicycle bill (Jul 11, 2003)

*unfortunately it's very dificult to enlargen a small gif which has minimal digital info to begin with...

grab the original, enlarge it to the size you want then edit each frame with an animation program

buck*

You are correct Buck and that is exactly what was done to make the larger pic i posted (not by me but by a forum member by the name of Owbist at another forum) It is a shame it is too large to be used as an Avatar. OH well can't win them all.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

> and that is exactly what was done to make the larger pic i posted


guess I missed the larger version you say you posted

buck


----------



## little den (Jun 2, 2005)

Ok...I don't know if it'll help, but here is the link that Wolfeymole refered to.
You may even try to change the resolution, although I'm not sure what the original was like.
Here's that link:
http://forums.techguy.org/t376911.html


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I did this for Candy some time back.


----------

